# JavaMail Exception bei senden an anderen Server.



## JavaMailProblemMan (10. Okt 2005)

hallo, schon wieder ich  

also ich hab mein programm jetzt folgendermaßen geschrieben, es hat vor ner halben stunde auch noch so funktioniert, aber jetzt tut es plötzlich nur noch, wenn ich eine mail an den eigenen mailserver schicke, wenn es ein fremder ist, funzts nimmer... z.B. es funzt, wenn ich von web.de an web.de schicke aber es geht nicht, wenn ich von web.de an gmx.de schicke...

hier der Code:

```
package mail;

import java.io.*;
import java.util.*;
import javax.mail.*;
import javax.mail.internet.*;
import javax.activation.*;

public class TestMail { 
	    String smtpHost = "mail.gmx.net";
	    int smtpPort = 25;
	    String username="bsp@gmx.de";
	    String password="mypassword";
	    String from = "bsp@gmx.de";
	    String to ="irgendwer@WEB.de";
	    String subject="TEST";
	    String content="Testmail";
	    
        public void send() throws AddressException, MessagingException {        	        	
            Properties props = new Properties();
            props.setProperty("mail.user", username);
            //props.setProperty("mail.smtp.auth" , "true");  //funktioniert mit und ohne diese linie nicht....
            props.put("mail.smtp.host", ""+smtpHost);                       
            props.put("mail.smtp.port", ""+smtpPort);
            Session session = Session.getDefaultInstance(props, null);
            
            // Construct the message
            Message msg = new MimeMessage(session);
            msg.setFrom(new InternetAddress(from));
            msg.setRecipient(Message.RecipientType.TO, new InternetAddress(to));
            msg.setSubject(subject);
            msg.setContent(content,"text/plain");
            
    
            // Send the message
            Transport tr = session.getTransport("smtp");
            tr.connect(smtpHost, username, password);
            msg.saveChanges();  
            tr.sendMessage(msg, msg.getAllRecipients());
            tr.close();
        }
        
        //public void setText
        
    
        public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {
            // Send a test message
        	TestMail ov = new TestMail();
        	              ov.send();
              System.out.println("erfolgreich!");
        	            
        }
        
        
    }
```

Was ist daran falsch?
Vor ner halben stunde ging es noch...
hab mich auch versucht auf dem account von gmx einzuloggen, bringt auch nix...

Gruß Tho


----------



## Dante (10. Okt 2005)

am besten mal ne genauere beschreibung, evtl auch die fehlermeldung vom server posten. Mailserver können teilweise recht restriktiv beimn einliefern neuer Mail sein, soll heissen web.de akzeptiert keine Mails mit nicht web.de absender und sowas. Gerade die großen Freemail-Anbieter sind hier wie auch Universitäten ziemlich streng.


----------



## Guest (10. Okt 2005)

Dante hat gesagt.:
			
		

> am besten mal ne genauere beschreibung, evtl auch die fehlermeldung vom server posten. Mailserver können teilweise recht restriktiv beimn einliefern neuer Mail sein, soll heissen web.de akzeptiert keine Mails mit nicht web.de absender und sowas. Gerade die großen Freemail-Anbieter sind hier wie auch Universitäten ziemlich streng.



Das komische ist, dass es vor ner halben stunde noch ging, ich konnte genau diese message verschicken ??? :L

hier die fehlermeldung... 


```
Exception in thread "main" javax.mail.SendFailedException: Invalid Addresses;
  nested exception is:
	class com.sun.mail.smtp.SMTPAddressFailedException: 554 <irgendwer@web.de>: Recipient address rejected: Relay access denied

	at com.sun.mail.smtp.SMTPTransport.rcptTo(SMTPTransport.java:1141)
	at com.sun.mail.smtp.SMTPTransport.sendMessage(SMTPTransport.java:536)
	at mail.TestMail.send(TestMail.java:49)
	at mail.TestMail.main(TestMail.java:59)
```


----------



## Gast (10. Okt 2005)

Also ich habs grad nochmal versucht, jetzt funktioniert es plötzlich wieder.... woran kann das liegen? Serverprobleme oder so???


----------



## JavaMailProblemMan (10. Okt 2005)

jetzt gehts wieder nicht, so ne scheisse...


----------



## Bleiglanz (11. Okt 2005)

manche Provider haben ein Sperrintervall, man kann sich nicht hundertmal innerhalb von 1 Minute anmelden

mach mal einen Test mit einem Mailclient: kannst du beliebig oft deine Mails abholen (ohne Pause)?

Fehlermeldung a la "Zeitabstand zwischen zwei Logins unterschritten"...


----------



## Guest (11. Okt 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> manche Provider haben ein Sperrintervall, man kann sich nicht hundertmal innerhalb von 1 Minute anmelden
> 
> mach mal einen Test mit einem Mailclient: kannst du beliebig oft deine Mails abholen (ohne Pause)?
> 
> Fehlermeldung a la "Zeitabstand zwischen zwei Logins unterschritten"...



also ich hab n server bei ner firma angemeldet, die sagen, es ist kein problem sich öfters anzumelden...
ist nicht wie bei gmx, des stimmt....
aber des problem ist, dass es manchmal plötzlich ne stunde lang nimmer geht, und dann gehts plötzlich doch wieder 10 minuten... und dann wieder nimmer...
Echt komisch... und da ich grad dabei bin, n webshop zo proggen, darf das nciht sein... aber ich hab kein plan woher das kommen kann..

Sonst niemand eine idee?


----------



## Gast (11. Okt 2005)

also habs grad versucht, mit meinem email-clienten (Opera-Mail) eine email zu versenden, und des funzt ebenfalls leider nichtmehr....

Interner Fehler [554 <....@web.de>: Recipient address rejected: Relay access denied]

Warum ist das so?
Kann es evtl sein, dass eine Connection zum smtp offen ist und nicht geschlossen wurde und es daher net geht?

Gruß Tho


----------



## Tho (12. Okt 2005)

keiner ne Idee?


----------

